
Ask HN: Good certs to get as a job seeker? - dabockster
Hey Hacker News,<p>I&#x27;ve been applying to jobs for the last three months and have not received an interview. I asked around and was told it might be because I do not have enough experience. However, the recent TripleByte thread had a good comment that I want to point out:<p>&gt; In all other professional industries there are means to validate a candidate&#x27;s competency before they are allowed to interview for a position: licensing, required internships, legal certifications&#x2F;authorizations, authorized relationships, and so forth.<p>&gt; Technology doesn&#x27;t have this. The big difference is that in those other professions they are using the interview to actually interview the candidate, as in the person. In software and technology the entire interview is used to gauge basic competency and even then the trust relationship is inherently broken.<p>Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16487377<p>So HN, what are some certs that can boost the chances of making a tech job candidate appear more trustworthy?
======
techjuice
You should start off with industry standard certifications to get yourself in
the door. Security+ should be your first certification so you can start off
with a good base security foundation. Then move on to Linux+, A+ and Network+.
These would take care of your vendor neutral certifications and cover
security, linux, computer builds and general networking. Now you can at least
have a good conversation and have have a base level of understanding with an
interviewer.

If you want to move past the journeyman level you could go for a CCNA or CCENT
Routing and Switching (to improve your networking skills), RHSA to get
performance based Linux skills that will work for RedHat Enterprise Linux and
CentOS, MCSA to get official Microsoft base competency. Jobs in this range
should pay from $50,000 to $79,000.

To kick it up a notch you will hopefully have a job by now along with work
experience, and can work on the career changing certifications. I would
recommend going for MCSE if your in a Microsoft shop, else RHCE for Linux,
CCNP to cover professional routing even if your not doing networking at your
job, there is nothing better than knowing how networking really works.
Normally this range of jobs pay around $80,000 to $170,000 depending on how
good you are. You can normally get paid towards the high end by blowing away
the interviewer by having an extreme in-depth knowledge of Networking, Linux,
Microsoft and Security.

After some years of experience (normally 10+) and you are at or entering the
expert level you can work on getting a RHCA (RedHat Certified Architect), CCIE
(Cisco Certified Interconnecting Expert), CompTIA CASP, CISSP and ISSAP, ISSEP
or ISSMP. By this time you should be in or applying to a job after having at
least the CCIE or RHCA paying around 180,000/year base. Just having CASP or
CISSP will be around $90,000 to $130,000 a year depending on how in depth your
knowledge and challenging your previous work experience appeared to be.

